# Tool Bag or Tool Belt



## eagerbeaver (Jan 29, 2012)

I just got into an apprenticeship and I have a tool belt left over from carpentry work that I have previously done and I'm trying to decide if I need something new. I'm wondering what most electricians use, a belt or a bag, and what are the pros and cons associated with each?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

It depends on what type of work you will do. For marine I used a back pack tool bag. In res and com I use both a bag and belt. Rough in is one belt. Trim outs another. Everything that's not in those belts are in the bags.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

A bag.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

What kind of carpenter belt do you have?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

eagerbeaver said:


> I just got into an apprenticeship and I have a tool belt left over from carpentry work that I have previously done and I'm trying to decide if I need something new. I'm wondering what most electricians use, a belt or a bag, and what are the pros and cons associated with each?


A lot of guys use a car enters ouch on the left side of their rig and an electricians ouch on their right side. So you might just need to buy one new ouch.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

chewy said:


> A lot of guys use a car enters ouch on the left side of their rig and an electricians ouch on their right side. So you might just need to buy one new ouch.


Something wrong with your "p" key? :laughing:


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

been on a medical school job since last year when I got in my apprenticeship. No previous commercial electrical or other experience. Used my old carpenter's pouch up until 2 weeks ago when I bought a Klein Apron.

I have a bag with the bulk of my stuff which has barely gotten use and keep the couple items I use everyday with me (strippers, linesmen pliers, #2 phillips, beater slotted, sharpie, pencil, needlenose, knife, torpedo level, 1 roll of black tape and a handful of red/yellow wirenuts + antishorts).

There are a few times already where I have missed my pouch but the apron has been better so far 90% of the time as long as i can keep my bag close at hand. Pulling the MC and installing floor boxes from below on a 10/12ft ladder I prefer my toolbelt that I sold. 
I can see me getting a new smaller belt in the future for certain ladder work and the like where you need a variety of tools and fasteners/materials or on a job where you don't have access to a cart to put your bag on (my bag already weighs like 50lbs and leave it in the gang box unless I am working with a journeyman with a cart or am working in the same spot all day fabricating.)

Day to day though, I am more comfortable in the apron and wear it all day vs the tool belt which was only worn sometimes and pocket tooling it the rest of the time. It holds about the same amount of stuff as my belt , but its the organization and accessibility of the pouch I have been missing so far...I have to root and feel around in the apron to find a wirenut and small tools like my strippers often fall over and end up wedged in the bottom.

The biggest thing I can stress tho is it is more comfortable to wear the apron all day vs a few hours of the pouch with shoulder straps. I already have seen an increase in my "ready at handness" because I now carry more tools with me throughout the day then I could in my pockets and in a better more comfy way to boot.

We are lucky that a lot of our work can be done with the same tools, at least that is what I have seen.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

eagerbeaver said:


> I just got into an apprenticeship and I have a tool belt left over from carpentry work that I have previously done and I'm trying to decide if I need something new. I'm wondering what most electricians use, a belt or a bag, and what are the pros and cons associated with each?


Read this thread it should help you..:thumbsup:http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/leather-pouches-38368/

And congratulations on the apprenticeship....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eagerbeaver (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a cheap set of CLCs. I'm looking at the occidental pair specifically made for electricians. They come with a suspension system which would be nice because I tend to get a sore lower back. Its just the price of those that is making me hesitate


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

eagerbeaver said:


> Just a cheap set of CLCs. I'm looking at the occidental pair specifically made for electricians. They come with a suspension system which would be nice because I tend to get a sore lower back. Its just the price of those that is making me hesitate


They are made in the USA and they will give you 10 -20 years of service and they are very well built..:thumbup:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

chewy said:


> A lot of guys use a car enters ouch on the left side of their rig and an electricians ouch on their right side. So you might just need to buy one new ouch.


No p on your keyboard?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

it's either a 25 letter alphabet , or Chewy's fried up P along with his lamb bones.....~CS~


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I carry two bags and a belt at all times. If I'm doing a lot of metal stuff like strut I have a third bag with the portaband and SDS in it.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

No its a dead zone on the touch screen of my smart hone. Real ain in the arise.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> it's either a 25 letter alphabet , or Chewy's fried up P along with his lamb bones.....~CS~


It's the frying and the ain killer ills he's taking.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

chewy said:


> No its a dead zone on the touch screen of my smart hone. Real ain in the arise.


Oh I See,, your typing with a lisp?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

eagerbeaver said:


> I just got into an apprenticeship and I have a tool belt left over from carpentry work that I have previously done and I'm trying to decide if I need something new. I'm wondering what most electricians use, a belt or a bag, and what are the pros and cons associated with each?


I use a pouch for service and troubling shooting, an open style pouch and drill holster for rough in. The bags I use have different tools in them and I grab what ever one is needed. 
Never liked an apron, but if I needed to wear one, I have it on my truck. 

Over time you will learn what's best for the job your doing.


----------



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

Vetopro . . expensive but the best i"ve ever had. . .


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I am glad I dont have to wear a belt/pouch or anything - service truck bucket and klien zip bags - get what i need and go to town


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

eagerbeaver said:


> I just got into an apprenticeship and I have a tool belt left over from carpentry work that I have previously done and I'm trying to decide if I need something new.


I use a carpenter's pouch when doing resi. rough installs....a carhartt apron on commercial/office/retail work...my pockets on industrial/POCO jobs....



eagerbeaver said:


> I'm wondering what most electricians use, a belt or a bag, and what are the pros and cons associated with each?


I've used...tool boxes, bags and buckets....sometimes a combination of all three.

There is no "one" answer to your question.
The job changes...the tools needed change....even your body decides it doesn't like what previously worked.


Travel light ...there is always another tool, bag, pouch, bag, etc to buy...if not today ~ tomorrow.
Save your money and only buy what you need...you'll end with too much other stuff whether you meant to or not. :laughing:


----------

